# Setting up a new 55G RCS tank



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All, 

I am starting a new 55g shrimp only tank. I have 55W*4 PC lights so lighting is not an issue. Can someone help me get started with some clippings. I have a lot of CorkScrew Vals (Thanks to Crownman) that I can share with you. I have a colony of RCS (about 30 mixed male/female) that started off by JAXON777 giving me some.

I am looking for some plants that will get my new tank started. 

PS


----------



## ridgell (Jun 29, 2010)

If you want to do a Sunday pickup (kids B-day party on Sat) I can let you have:

rotala indica (Rotala rotundifolia) will clip you a couple of bunches (needs trimming)

Bacopa (Bacopa carolina) can let you have a couple of bunches from recent trimming
Awesome example…with CO2 daily fert and 4w./gal light the plant is a beast compared to the potted thing I brought home from LFS. 

Brazilian Pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) : have a tangled mess that I removed when it started taking over tank….then pt some back in.

amazon sword (Echinodorus amazonicus): have 4 young plants that grew on a runner 
from mother plant…they have been separated for weeks and have their own roots. Various sizes from 6in leaves to 2in versrion…have been out of the good light but should take-off once out from under the mother plants shadow. 

Bring a couple of RCS in trade for wife’s nano style shrimp breeding tank.

Kind of new member…and unaware of messaging system…leave response here.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm up in coppell every now and then at my sister house.
I can also give you some steams of rotala indica (Rotala rotundifolia) to help you get started.


----------



## ridgell (Jun 29, 2010)

will check back sunday morning................if no reponce by Sunday july 25 11:00 am, i will consider this thread dead....zed's dead baby, zed's dead~!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

PowerSlayer,
I have a tank that needs some major trimming. I got long stems to ludwiga Reopens, Willow Hydro, Hydro Diformis, and a starter of Riccia Flouris I can give you. You would have to meet me at my work place off 183 and 360 to pick it up. I can have it ready for you to pickup Monday. Just message or call me 8174048148.

Regards,

Robert B


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

PM sent to Robert and FishyJoe24. Ridgell, Sorry could not respond timely.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Well, it looks like you got yourself some goodies from generous planted tank hobbyists, power. Have a good one.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any dwarf sword grass?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

powerslayer said:


> Does anyone have any dwarf sword grass?


Dwarf sword grass  umm you possible be mean Echinodorus quadricostatus that is dwarf sword. it looks like a amazon sword and comes from brazil, or do you mean Lilaeopsis brasiliensis micro sword, which also comes from brazil.

I might be in coppell today(saturday 31) as one of my cousins is coming up from austin to the dallas area to look at wedding dresses, for her wedding. I will shot a pm, if I'm heading up to coppell.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought a pot about it from Petsmart off Green Oaks & I-30 in Fort Worth. Also check, The Fish Gallery and Just for Pets. You might find them on Aquabid.com

That you for the trade today. I hope those clippings help you. Once you propagate enough Christmas Moss, use it to wrap the wood. The moss will grow out very beautiful draping moss. It is a slow grower but hardy.


----------

